# Kristina Bangert - nackt in der Episode 'Die Tote hinter Gittern' aus der Krimiserie 'Kommissar Rex' - 1 x Collage



## Rambo (4 Juli 2013)

Und zwar sieht man sie ziemlich deutlich von der Seite unter der Dusche. Man kann hierbei ihren Busen sehr schön sehen und auch der Po ist teilweise zu sehen. In der besagten Szene soll eigentlich ein Mordversuch auf sie statt finden, der aber im letzten Moment verhindert wird.



 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 684.256 Bytes = 668,2 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## frank63 (4 Juli 2013)

Sehr schön gemacht. Danke sehr.


----------



## Punisher (4 Juli 2013)

klasse
vielen Dank


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2013)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## wolf1958 (2 Dez. 2015)

Spielt jetzt in copstories, absolut scharfe Frau


----------

